# Tarificadores para celulares y líneas fijas sin computador



## diegoan (Jul 28, 2005)

Hola, necesito ayuda, deseo llevar a cabo un proyecto para que sin utilizar un computador se pueda llamar por celular y sean tarificadas y trasladadas a las cabinas dichas llamadas, sea con planta o con celular normal, eso ya existe pero no se como se hace estoy interesado, alguien q me ayude por favor


----------



## Raflex (Sep 16, 2005)

Hola, podrias explicarme que es lo que necesitas? ya que no me queda del todo claro lo de tarificar y trasladar


----------



## diegoan (Sep 18, 2005)

Imaginate unas cabinas telefonicas en donde el recepcionista te pide el numero de celular y el mismo te lo marca, luego te dice que pases a la cabina No 1, alli tu levantas el telefono y hablas, a esto se le llama un sistema transferencial, despues de esto se necesita en la cabina un dispositivo que tarifique la llamada en la cabina, pues en la recepcion esta el celular, ahora el otro caso, el de la planta consiste en que la persona marca directamente desde la cabina, le tarifica en la cabina y adicionalmente hay un visor  donde se ve el precio en la recepcion.


----------



## Nacho (Oct 5, 2005)

Te suguiero que le peges una miradita a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/diseno-tarificador-telefonico-142/


----------



## Donovan (Dic 4, 2005)

*A pesar de que que los tarificadores de teléfono fijo y celular pueden parecer similares, su funcionamiento es muy diferente.*

En el caso de fijo es necesario un *DTMF (que reconozca las teclas)* en cambio en el de celular este ya cuenta con el identificafor de llamada (en el caso del sistema que llaman *"transferencial"*); en el de fijo se usa *reconocimiento del inicio de la llamada* por "inversión de polaridad en la línea" u otro método, pero en el tarificador de celular es imposible hacerlo (o no se la forma ), de manera que los tarificadores que he visto *deben ser activados manualmente para que empieze a contabilizar los minutos.* 

*También desde la recepción se debe estar pendiente de cuando contesten* y una vez contestada la llamada en el otro celular, transferir la llamada a la cabina (lo que se hace es una extensión del manos libres del celular al telefono que hay en la cabina). 

Ha otra cosa!!!..... el otro sistema de tarificación celular que mencionan ("de planta") *utiliza la línea telefónica para que el usuario haga las llamadas*. En este caso la persona en la cabina marca desde un fijo con la extensión para poder realizar llamadas a celular (03  6531211 por ejemplo) y por tanto el tarificador en realidad sería de telefono fijo (contratando un servicio con la empresa de teléfonos sale más barata la llamada desde fijo a celular, por eso lo hacen). Así la tarificación es más sencilla y automática (no hay que pulsar botones o estar pendiente de que contesten).  

Espero haber ayudado en esta empresa.... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

